
I Will Kill You [video] - nnd
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FdHq3WfJgs
======
matt_morgan
This title is kind of off-putting out of context, so here's what it's about
(from the description on the video):

"Have you ever wanted to kill someone? Do you want to get rid of your partner,
your boss or your arch nemesis? Perhaps you want to enjoy your life insurance
payout whilst you’re still alive. Do you have rich elderly parents that just
won’t die quick enough? Or do you want a “Do Over” new identity.

Then, this presentation is for you! I’ll provide you with the insight and
techniques on how to “kill” someone and obtain a real death certificate and
shutdown their lives. It focuses on the lack of security controls that allow
any of us to virtually kill off anyone or any number of people ...

The presentation will explain the death process and will highlight the
vulnerabilities and its implications world-wide ...

The third and final step of the presentation is “The baby harvest”, a concept
that I’ve developed, which involves creating and raising virtual identities
..."

~~~
jessriedel
Amazing how similar this is to some academic physics papers in trying to make
boring results more interesting by choosing ear-catching phrasing. I hear this
stuff so much I immediately quit wanting to listen to the author.

~~~
jMyles
I gotta admit: I'm kind of a sucker for it. I like how the DefCon talks have a
certain passion to them. Sometimes I think that people who are obsessed with
inventing... well, we give off the vibe that we aren't excited about living
our lives.

I'm up at 5:24AM my time really taking a deep dive into twisted thread
management. Why? Well, if I had a reason like, "I WILL KILL YOU," then I might
actually want to answer that question.

------
probably_wrong
For those looking into how this plays in real life, here are two articles from
a legal humor blog: one about the man mentioned in the presentation[1], and
another one aptly titled "Legally dead man sentenced to be actually dead"[2].

[1] [http://www.loweringthebar.net/2014/08/feds-say-legally-
dead-...](http://www.loweringthebar.net/2014/08/feds-say-legally-dead-is-
slightly-alive.html)

[2] [http://www.loweringthebar.net/2014/09/legally-dead-man-
sente...](http://www.loweringthebar.net/2014/09/legally-dead-man-sentenced-to-
be-actually-dead.html)

------
aw3c2
> Unfortunately, this video is not available in your country because it could
> contain music from SME, for which we could not agree on conditions of use
> with GEMA.

Thanks for using non-free music. :(

~~~
pille
> Thanks for using non-free music.

You're putting a lot of faith in GEMA's judgement on the matter, aren't you?

~~~
Joeboy
The video contains a fairly lengthy clip of Don't Fear the Reaper by the Blue
Oyster Cult.

------
Joeboy
UK undercover police recycled the identities of children who died young,
borrowing a technique described in Frederick Forsythe's The Day of the Jackal.

[http://www.theguardian.com/uk/2013/feb/03/police-spies-
ident...](http://www.theguardian.com/uk/2013/feb/03/police-spies-identities-
dead-children)

~~~
TrevorJ
I'd be pissed if I was a parent of one of those kids.

~~~
scott_karana
I'd look into suing them, too. "Willful impersonation" is probably illegal,
unless there's some nasty LEO-covering provision.

------
fao_
Perhaps put 'DEFCON 23 - ' in the title?

------
chillydawg
That is fantastic.

------
yock
I'm missing the epilogue here. His video implies that he really went through
this process with a real person, so where's the fallout?

------
thisjepisje
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0060955/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0060955/)

